# In need of a Vampire's Castle map...



## UltimaGabe

Hello, EnWorld!

I have an NPC I've decided to include in my current campaign, but just in case he becomes a major NPC, I'm going to need some resources.

Long story short, the NPC in question is a Vampire Lord- in particular, the very first vampire in the campaign world. He's been around for centuries, has amassed an amazing amount of wealth, and probably has deep-rooted, incredibly secret ties to more or less every major noble house in the campaign world's main kingdom. Of course he's got a huge castle, as befitting an ancient vampire lord, and possibly has a small village of servants/fodder living in and around his castle. (Oh, and he's got an archnemesis/old friend who happens to be a god. But that's another story.)

So, in case the players ever end up meeting him, and end up traveling to his homestead, it'd be nice if I had it mapped out! Does anyone out there happen to have a map or the tools to make a map of an ancient castle, and/or a map or drawing of a creepy castle with a village surrounding it?

Any input would be most appreciated!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, you could always used the maps from the Castle Ravenloft adventures.  You could even take stuff from it if you're using 3.5.

There's also:


----------



## frankthedm

Map-A-Week Archive


----------



## UltimaGabe

Ooh, sweet. The Ravenloft maps from the Map-a-Week archive are exactly what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Sunaj2k3

There's also the Vampire Castle in 0onegames Dungeon Blueprints series.  Its cheap and the booklet has classic blue and black and white versions.  You can take a look here.


----------

